# Weird Habit



## rmcintosh (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi All, 

I really need some help. I have a 7 month old V (who gets plenty of play time and exercise). The past couple of weeks he has developed this strange habit of staring at any kind of shadow. He will literally sit and stare at the walls in our house for HOURS. We try to distract him by taking him out to play, go for extra walks, etc. but nothing will get him away from the wall. We even tried to create a barricade so he couldn't get to the spot and he somehow finds a way to jump over or crawl under things. 

At first we thought it was funny, but now it is getting out of hand. I feel like I have completely lost my dog. He would rather stare at a wall then play with us. I have searched and searched online and on the forum for answers, but I can't find anything. I'm not sure if I am the only one that has a V with this strange problem. I know he is a hunting dog, but I didn't think it would turn into this. 

Can anyone help us out? (I know I'm probably going to get a lot of responses about being exercised physically and mentally....trust me-he gets plenty of walks & play time.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Before I make any comments without the basis of knowledge, would you mind mapping out what your normal routine is for the dog on a daily basis. Say just for 7 days. Then I will offer some thoughts if appropriate.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Is it the same wall or different walls he watches? Does he follow a shadow on the wall or stare at the same spot?


----------



## rmcintosh (Jul 5, 2011)

The wall in our dining room and in our bedroom are the two he stares at most (not one particular spot)..he will notice anything (shadow, light, etc.) and stare...I have even closed all the blinds in the house to prevent the light and he will still stare waiting to pounce. I think he is waiting for the shadows to reappear. 

A typical week is: walk in the morning (avg 30 min), breakfast, doggy day care for most of the day while we work (plays outside and with other dogs), dinner, walk/run (30min-1hr), playtime in the house, sleep.

After re-reading this post, I feel like this whole thing sounds completely ridiculous...I wouldn't be posting if I didn't think it was a pretty serious issue.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Have you by any chance been using a laser pointer to play with him? I've heard of that type of playing causing obsessives behaviors in dogs. Nothing scientific, just what other users have posted here, so feel free to take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

If you are really worried about it, try and do something with him to take his attention away. I know you said he gets fixated. But, drag him away if you have to, just don't be harsh doing it. Close the door to that room and try and play a game with him. Maybe hide a treat/toy/favourite object in another room and make him find it? Play tug, play chase, do some training, take him for another walk, fetch a ball/rope/stick. Go for a swim, run, drive. Engage his mind in something like a Kong treat dispensing toy or similiar. Sit in front of him to block his view. 

Just some things to try...... good luck with it, I hope it all works out OK for puppy. I probably wouldn't be worried, but, like you, I wouldn't want it becoming a fixation that ruins his life either.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I watched a show on this once! There was a dog obsessed with the light reflections on walls. I think it was actually characterized as some kind of dog "OCD". You may want to talk to a vet about it.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Your V may already be beyond this idea, but Savannah has a command CheckItOut. Whenever she starts focusing on something that doesn't belong (strange cars on our block, ballons tied to the neighbors gate, open trash cans, etc.), I'll stand with her a moment, then tell her to CheckItOut and walk forward with her. Sometimes if it is really interesting or freaky (balloons moving in the wind), while we are walking forward, I'll keep a litany of happy-tone conversation going ...Ok...checkitout...ok...checkitout. Usually in those cases, I have to actually touch the object before she will smell it. After she has smelled it and decided it is not really interesting, I can distract her. Treats don't work as a distraction in these cases - usually I have to jump or wave or run. Skipping is also a phenomenal attention getter that may be better in your case. After telling him to CheckItOut, you might try skipping once or twice around the dining room table and then skip out of the room.

Good Luck!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Do any treats or toys compete at all with wall staring? I haven't heard about the laser pointing, so if there are bad side effects, perhaps this will be a bad idea. But when she's staring at the wall, use the laser pointer to get her attention. If she's waiting for a shadow perhaps this can be another form of the "shadow." Lead her away from the wall with the pointer and have it dance around her toys. If she picks up a toy or pounces at a toy, tons of praise, treat and then more laser pointer starting at the toy or in a different room. 

That way at least you would be playing together and she would associate your voice with the play. The good thing is this hasn't been happening that long. It could definitely be a stage. I like some of the earlier ideas of skipping too.


----------



## rmcintosh (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow! Thank you all for some great ideas. I am going to try them tonight. I will keep you posted!I really appreciate the help.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

total stab in the dark here,,,,,any chance that you have a mouse family in the partitions that you're not aware of?


----------

